# Vacation Village at Bonaventure



## Icc5 (Feb 19, 2006)

Can anyone tell me anything about this resort?  We will be spending the week of June 18-24 at Orange Lake and then going to Vacation Village from the 25-July 2.  I have gone on reviews of it at several sights but can't get specific answers.  We are going with 2 boys each 16 years old.  Does it have a rec. room.  Will the boys be bored or is there enough to do.  Part of the time we will be recouping from DisneyWorld, etc. from the first week.  What about places to eat?  When we drive to the ocean at that time of year do we have to worry about jelly fish or anything else?
Thanks,
Bart


----------



## Floridaski (Feb 19, 2006)

Bonaventure is a nice resort, but I hope they did tell how far it is from the beach.  Bonaventure is acutally closer to the Everglades then the beach.  Not really a problem, as long as you understand.  You should not have a problem with jelly fish, all Fort Lauderdale beaches have lifegurads on duty and they watch the water closely for any dangers.  Just be sure to have a rental car and beware of the heat.  South Florida summers are a bear and you will need to be more careful of the heat as opposed to jelly fish.  There is a great water park not far from Bonaventure, plus they have a nice golf course.  Not sure about the rec room for the boys, I would contact the resort for that specific information.


----------



## KenK (Feb 20, 2006)

This might help:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17320


----------



## Arlene (Feb 23, 2006)

*Room Locations and golf*

We will be staying in a two bedroom unit at Bonaventure in June. I was wondering if anybody has a suggestion as to where to request a room location?  We realize that we probably won't get what we ask for, but it doesn't hurt to try.  Also, we plan to play golf when we are there.  Any suggestions for courses?  I believe Bonaventure is affiliated with some golf courses.  Any thoughts?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## jmd42 (Feb 23, 2006)

*room*

My wife and I just visited bonaventure a month ago! we asked for a top floor as we heard it can be noisey.I'm glad we did because they do have tile flooring.Try and eat at pizza heaven if you get a chance,it is on bonaventure blvd. in a little plaza before it deadends into griffin rd.If you shoot over to beach try and take the highway as much as possible.the traffic lights last forever.the pools were nice at our unit.we did not visit the rec room.


----------



## aptiva (Feb 23, 2006)

Arlene
Not far to go for golf. Right next door is the Bonaventure Golf  & Country Club.
Don't remember about the units . We were in a 1 bdrm. & did not look out on the course so maybe the 2 bedroom units do.

Bart
All the action is over at Vacation Village on Racquet Club Rd. where you will be registering in  &  maybe go over for the Orientation Breakfast.  It is about a 4 minute drive from Bonaventure.  The fitness room is over there , the computer room, the nicer pool.
It is the hub & from there you could be staying at Bonaventure, Mizner or one other location they have (forgot the name) They are all in the same general area. 
Weird eh? but it works.
Marie


----------



## Icc5 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Thank you for the information*

Just wanted to thank everyone for the information.  This makes flying from one coast almost accross country much easier and we feel as if there is so much to look forward to.  I too try helping people either coming in this direction or places I've been to before.  Thanks again.
Bart


----------



## Cat (Feb 26, 2006)

Bart, about the jellyfish, you can encounter them at any time, but the ones you might have to worry about are those you can't see. During that time, it's still the season for thimble jellyfish larvae, which can give you a rash, called "sea itch" or "seabather's eruption." Some people call them "sea lice" (erroneously. Sea lice are actually parasites that attach themselves to marine life.)

Most people don't react strongly to sea itch. Generally speaking, Benadryl will help, as will cortisone creams applied topically.

Portuguese man o' war can be a problem anytime there is an east wind (blowing from the ocean to the shore.) In that case, warnings will be posted. If you see them on the beach, give them a wide berth. They'll look like bright blue or purple bubbles. Tentacles are often blue, but sometimes clear.

The resort is really nice. We've stayed there several times. Not necessary to have a top floor unit, as we have never had one and have never been bothered by noise. Views don't matter all that much, as most units look down at the recreation area. 

One thing to know before you go, unless you like really high-pressure, screws-to-the-temple timeshare "presentations," STAY AWAY. Don't let them talk you into it - it was one of the most unpleasant experiences we've ever had at a timeshare. They say it will be "90 minutes," but don't count on getting away any sooner than 3 hours. They insult and badger. 'Nuff said!

They used to give a coupon at check-in for an Everglades tour. It was very reasonable, and a great time.

Time your trips to the beach to leave around 9-9:30, so as to miss the morning rush hour, and plan to pack up and start your return for no later than 2:30, or you'll be stuck in horrendous traffic. I-95 becomes a parking lot.

You're going to have a great time. Don't miss Butterfly World - expensive, but worth it to see the most unusual butterflies in their simulated, natural habitats. Also huge lorikeet and hummingbird displays.


----------



## Dori (Feb 26, 2006)

Go to Markham Park, which is very close, and rent some canoes.  We had a great time.  I second the recommendation for the Everglades tour/airboat ride.  It was cheap and very informative.  You get VERY up-close and personal with the alligators!

You will have a wonderful time.  There are lots of activities.

Dori


----------



## KenK (Feb 26, 2006)

Two very close tours.  One is at the Sawgrass Rec Park.  Get on 75 W toward Naples.  Get off just before toll- rt 27 N.  Follow 27 N to Sawgrass...I think about 3 miles from where you got off I 75.  Ent coupon...also coupons in hand outs .

Another very close Everglades Tour is at the very end of Griffin Road (Holiday Park).  You will find Griffin Road on the S side of the Weston Planned Community area. Turn R onto Griffin (go west).  It ends at the Holiday Park...and the current no build laws are now at this point ans west of here.  (Of course Weston was also once in the no build area)

Another TUgger mentioned that they took Griffin to the beach (it took hours)...you can, but don't. It's very far, over 20 miles with lights and intersections, and all that stuff.  The easiest way remains to use rt 595 (north end of WESTON) E and exit at  either Rt one N (toward Ft Laud) or RT one S. toward Hollywood Beach/Dania Beach.

Rt one N to Ft Laud.  Stay on Rt one...do not exit in R lane onto Miami Road. After Miami Road, get into R lane, and follow signage (A1A N) to 17th St and turn R. Go over causeway (note ships on R) and continue to just past the Sheraton Yankee Clipper...where you will note a giant parking lot on the R.  There are several like this all the way toward Sunrise Blvd....but once you get near Oakland Park Blvd...you will have lost easy beach access.

If you turn S on Rt One (Hollywood/Diania), continue to Dania Beach Blvd A1A S, and turn L. Go all the way over bridge and bear LEFT when you are on the bridge...right must exit...left will continue on A1A S.  

Con't on A1A S until you pass Sheridan.  You are now in the second oldest beach front in Fl (1920s). Pass the Marriott Resort, and follow signage toward parking on each street.  If you can park at the Garfield Street Lot, you will have access to public bathrooms, a park for the kids (and the elders, who play jazz here every day), racket ball and hand ball, and of course the nice restaurants along the b'walk.  (Still not expensive...Angelos is still $14.00 for a 16inch tomato pie and pitcher of beer/soda....next door their ice cream cones went up to $1.25 from $1.00 last year....Nicks, great grouper or mia mia sandwich with fries for $7.99 about.

Prices are low....but rents are also...once the redevelopment starts...this old Fl beach will be gone, too.


----------

